# NHL Exclusive 'til 2015



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio is now the exclusive satellite home of the NHL, broadcasting
around 1,100 league games per season and a 24-hour nationwide hockey radio
channel, Home Ice. Content on the channel will include commentary, interviews
and play-by-play from hockey pros like Phil Esposito, Bill Clement, Denis Potvin
and Gary Green. The 2007-08 NHL season is XM's third season of coverage and
its first season as the exclusive league provider. XM's deal with the league will
run through 2015. - _SkyReport_


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What sucks is XM will continue to use the home feed only, meaning no Rick Jeanerette for 41 games. NHL Home Ice has become an excellent all hockey talk station, hopefully it will continue to improve, now that after 2 years, XM is the exclusive SDARS home of the NHL.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

home ice is great along with xm 175 home plate


----------

